

Ask HN: What would you want to see in a new programming language? - parenthesis


======
bcheung
Good documentation. There are a lot of really great new languages out there.
Clojure is probably one of my favorites but it is very hard for the average
developer to put the time in to read source code to figure out how things
work. PHP has excellent documentation despite lack a lot in features and I
think this has been a large part of its success.

